

China building high-speed rail line from Beijing to the United States - yodaiken
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1508118/china-considering-building-high-speed-rail-line-beijing-united-states

======
dang
You've editorialized the story title egregiously by omitting the word
"considering". Please re-read the HN guidelines, and don't do that.

Burying as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718277).

~~~
devconsole
Hi dang. Someone downvote bombed a conversation I was having with some fellow
HN users:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726544)

All the comments below that link had a downvote except one of mine. I tried to
correct it, but I use Tor. I noticed when I tried to upvote the comments that
upvotes from Tor users don't actually register. This makes sense, because
allowing access from Tor will make it too easy to create sockpuppet accounts
that game the system. But I was wondering if I might be able to be granted an
exception based on good behavior? If it's not possible at the software level
then don't worry about it, I understand. It's an unfortunate fact that Tor
citizens won't be able to fully partake in HN, but it seems like that's the
price of anonymity (and it seems like a reasonable one too!)

I was also wanting to check with you: has Tor caused the mod team many
problems? I'm hoping that by setting a good example, I can convince others
that it's possible to allow strong anonymity to good effect in a community. So
I'm crossing my fingers that Tor will continue to be allowed on HN. (Thank you
from the bottom of my heart for resisting the urge to ban it from the start.)

~~~
dang
Happy to look into it, but please send support requests to hn@ycombinator.com,
so as not to dilute the threads.

------
DanAndersen
'Considering' building, not building yet.

